# Adult hair



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

Hello all... When I recived Jolie I was told to give her a cut before she was 4 months so she would get a nicer coat. She is 7 months now and still has her baby fur, when should I expect a change? I still don't know if I want it short or long cause she looks really cute when she is shaggy and unbrushed (not tangled, but in the morning when she just wakes up). Also what should I do about nipping?????? she does it as playing so if feel bad not letting her cause I think it's the only thing she has, but she jumps up at you and licks and nipps (playful, but it still can be bad... like when she *#!ks up my nice clothes) it never hurts but you never know. Is there a different way she should play?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut's hair changed around 10 months. He was a big ball of mats during that time. I just gave him a really short cut because it wasn't worth the trouble trying to save his hair. There were too many mats









You should stop the nipping. Try giving her a chew toy when she start nipping for an acceptable alternative. Also, what worked for me when Peanut was nipping was to ignore him. Since he thought he was playing when I ignored him it taught him that nipping causes his playmate to go away.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When they nip, yelp or loudly say ouch and then ignore them. If the pup is overly riled up, a short time out to calm down (not for punishment) can be a big help. Too much excitement = play time ends. It is important to be consistent about it. You can certainly start now and get results. Everytime she nips, yelp and ignore. 

One nice thing for jumping is to ask the dog to sit or lay down and ONLY pet them in one of those two positions. At first, you may need a leash to help quide them along, but they soon get the idea that politeness earns attention instead of jumping. You can't jump and lay down at the same time. My dorky Mikey walks over to a stranger and sits by their feet LOL


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> My dorky Mikey walks over to a stranger and sits by their feet LOL[/B]


hahah! thats so cute :lol:


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

If one of mine try to nip, I say "no" firmly and stop them. Its never a good thing to encourage. One day it might be a child or stranger they nip and they wont be as understanding as their mummys are. Whats cute when they are little can be really annoying when they are older.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

What? I didn't know their fur changes. What changes should I look forward to?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't know if "looking forward to" would actually describe the going from her puppy to adult coat stage!  

Anyway, sometime between 9 months and a year Jolie's adult coat will come in. As Peanut's mom said, matting is a real problem during that stage. How her adult coat comes in depends more on genetics than when she gets her first haircut. What kind of coat did her parents have? Most likely that will be the type of coat Jolie ends up with.

BTW, we refer to a Maltese as having "hair", not "fur".


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 8 2005, 11:19 AM
> *I don't know if "looking forward to" would actually describe the going from her puppy to adult coat stage!
> 
> Anyway, sometime between 9 months and a year Jolie's adult coat will come in. As Peanut's mom said, matting is a real problem during that stage. How her adult coat comes in depends more on genetics than when she gets her first haircut. What kind of coat did her parents have? Most likely that will be the type of coat Jolie ends up with.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you have a good grooming program going with your dog, this should be a passing thing. I see no reason to do a clipping. I start brushing mine around eight weeks of age. They are easy to work with by doing this, and it's just a part of their daily routine. During the time of coat transition, just keep up the brushing. I find using a comb during this time is better for me, but, then if you keep the matts down by frequent brushing, a comb is often all that is needed.
We just finished a boy just shy of eleven months. He had two haircuts to trim length because his hair was four inches past the floor at nine months (I kid you not). He started coat transition the week after he finished. By the way, I'm talking about my Kim's sire who is not back in Italy winning in shows there. 
And, speaking of Kim, she has so much coat I will probably start her brushing/combing at four weeks. I do love this little tubby girl


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I bathe more frequently during the coat change and the matting was not a problem as long as I did a good brush out daily and bathed every 3-4 days.


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

do all puppys hair do that.. also they loose their baby teeth right?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so diligent with combing. I've said before that the groomer loves me because she never finds a mat. WELL, my daughters and I were gone for a week and my husband was in charge of grooming. I tried to show him exactly what to do, but he was too busy to listen. I even had a backup plan - my mom agreed to come over every other day and brush, too. We came home yesterday and guess what? Poor Sassy was terribly matted. Sadie mats less - has thinner hair. I spent an hour working out mats. I felt so sorry for both of them. I guess I can't go out of town anymore. I think I'll try some other shampoos to see if that will help. UGH.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jun 8 2005, 06:39 PM
> *I am so diligent with combing.  I've said before that the groomer loves me because she never finds a mat.  WELL, my daughters and I were gone for a week and my husband was in charge of grooming.  I tried to show him exactly what to do, but he was too busy to listen.  I even had a backup plan - my mom agreed to come over every other day and brush, too.  We came home yesterday and guess what?  Poor Sassy was terribly matted.  Sadie mats less - has thinner hair.  I spent an hour working out mats.  I felt so sorry for both of them.  I guess I can't go out of town anymore.  I think I'll try some other shampoos to see if that will help.  UGH.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70678*


[/QUOTE]
I was out of town last week and my husband took care of Paris. (Well, the best he could anyway







) It took me forever to comb her the night I came home. Had to give her a bath the next morning just to get her looking good again. I usually comb her out twice a day. How can you tell when the new coat is coming in?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is 16 months old and up to now she has had wonderful hair with ver little matting, but the last week she has been getting matts. They aren't bad, but now I am wondering if Lacey is getting her adult coat. I will have to email my breeder and see when Lacey's parents got their adult coat.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

laceys mom, i really wanna see a recent pic of lacey


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just started noticing that Valletta's coat has been getting a bit drier. I chalked it up to the warmer weather, but now that she's nine months old, it may just be her coat is changing. Will they completely shed their puppy coats? Or does the "adult"
coat come in at the roots of the existing hair? I haven't noticed any shedding, so I hope we never will "throw a coat". I haven't had her trimmed except for feet and privates. She's probably due for an overall trim, but I too like that shaggy dog look. She looks particularly cute when she's sprinting about!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

This is so interesting because I've been noticing Ruby's coat being drier too. Also the mats UGH - she's never had a problem with them and now all of a sudden there everywhere!! She is 9 1/2 months now-so it sounds like shes getting her adult coat too. :lol: I'm so relieved because I thought this was what her hair was turning into. I have chopped her hair off for the summer and the mats. Saltymalty-Valleta's coat looks beautiful!







I loved ruby's when she was younger and it was longer. I will probably let it grow after summer-we get pretty hot here. It probably stays nice and cool on the coast huh?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jun 9 2005, 11:46 PM
> *This is so interesting because I've been noticing Ruby's coat being drier too. Also the mats  UGH  - she's never had a problem with them and now all of a sudden there everywhere!! She is 9 1/2 months now-so it sounds like shes getting her adult coat too.  :lol:  I'm so relieved because I thought this was what her hair was turning into.  I have chopped her hair off for the summer and the mats. Saltymalty-Valleta's coat looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Just be sure to use a good conditioner on your baby. You will be surprised how much this helps at this age.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jun 9 2005, 11:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be sure to use a good conditioner on your baby. You will be surprised how much this helps at this age.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71215
[/B][/QUOTE]
I use Bless the Beast Replenishing Conditioner-do you think that is ok or is there one better for dry coat? Thanks!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments on Valletta's coat. She is actually much longer now since that picture was taken last month. We did have a minor grooming mishap....her regular groomer was out sick on her "day". The substitute groomer shaved (yes that's right) shaved around her eyes and little nose. Anyway, it's growing back in now and her hair from the bridge of her nose is starting to go into a top knot. The nose hair has also stopped poking into her eyes so her tear staining is all gone. Between the teeth and the hair, it was doing a number. I think I'm going to have the ends trimmed up to even them. She's not quite to the floor yet, but I am sure that in another month her hair will be touching the ground. I have been using Pantene smooth and sleek plus infusium 23 during brushings. I also use silicone styling products during drying. Lately it's been infusium in the little purple pump bottle. It really makes her hair smooth and shiny. But even with all of that, dryness. Maybe one cluprit has been the "new" shampoo we tried. I guess I should just stick to a puppy formula. I had been using the line that the groomer uses, but I ran out and decided to use another brand.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jun 10 2005, 01:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be sure to use a good conditioner on your baby. You will be surprised how much this helps at this age.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71215
[/B][/QUOTE]
What do you consider to be a good conditioner? I need something that is non-allergenic.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Silicone may be contributing to the dryness. Try a conditioning spray with no silicone, alcohol, or lanolin. I like to leave in a light rinse of Coat Handler conditioner before blow drying or else do a heavier dilution than normal and not rinse all of it out. 

If you needs a super gentle conditioner with no scent, try Cure Care. It is a human product you can get at Sally's Beauty Supply.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I use CureCare as well and love it


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You know, I was wondering about the silicone. I do use spray on conditioners which seem to work well. I will definitely pick up some Cure Care next time I'm at Sally's. I also thought about using some of my Ojon leave-in on her. The dryness in her hair seems to be on the ends, so I am hoping that maybe a trim might liven it up a bit. Valletta has a beautiful silky coat and she never mats, which makes keeping her long much easier. The Pantene does do a wonderful job with making her hair soft, so I will continue to use it.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I didnt know they got adult hair. Rex was 9 months on the 2nd and he just got his first mat last night. It was a pain to try and get the tangle out. I brush him at least twice a day too, so I was shocked when he had a mat. I dont want to have to get his hair cut. I am looking so forward to it being long. Last month when we took him to the groomers his hair was just about long enough for a topnot and they cut him bangs! I will be sure to make it clear for them not to do that again!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jun 10 2005, 07:32 PM
> *Silicone may be contributing to the dryness. Try a conditioning spray with no silicone, alcohol, or lanolin. I like to leave in a light rinse of Coat Handler conditioner before blow drying or else do a heavier dilution than normal and not rinse all of it out.
> 
> If you needs a super gentle conditioner with no scent, try Cure Care. It is a human product you can get at Sally's Beauty Supply.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71473*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks...will be buying some Cure Care shortly. Paris had terrible mats this weekend and she didn't do anything out of the ordinary.


----------

